# (W) FW IG/AM Salamander tank or Griffon (H) cash



## millest

Looking for a forgeworld salamander tank, either the command or scout variant for a tasty conversion. Worst comes to it a forgeworld griffon mortar (not the metal gw version) might also work.
Cheers folks


----------

